# Mount show and tell



## bratlabs

Heres my favorite mount in my house. 2004 buck that I shot with a Mossberg 835.




























Lets see some mounts.


----------



## Rick Acker

Nice rack...Pamela Lee would be jealous!


----------



## bratlabs

I cant play with it like I would play with Pamela Lee's rack. :homer:


----------



## Rick Acker

Hopefully this will work. Just showing off a nice Woodie that was shot in Southern Minnesota in early October! I put him together for a customer recently. Birds with this nice of plumage early in the year are rare![/img]


----------



## Rick Acker

More show and tell...This still one of my favorite mounts that I did. It won best bird in the state in the 2002 show in Bismarck![/img]


----------



## bratlabs

That woodie is damn good looking. The pheasant isnt to bad. :wink: Sweet looking mounts.


----------



## wirehairman

Here is my "engagement present" that my wife got me a few years back. I'm going to have to get Rick to take a picture of it because I've never been able to take one that does it justice.

[siteimg]3293[/siteimg]


----------



## Rick Acker

Great mount...I've seen very few Cock Fight mounts that I have liked...Nice job...Did Patrick R. do that for you in Montana?


----------



## wirehairman

Yes, Pat did the mount. He used to have a great picture of it on his website, but I can't find it there anymore.


----------



## curty

Very nice mounts guys :beer:


----------



## 94silverado

I agree with curty those are some beautiful mounts making me jealous. I shot a nice canadian goose but i couldn't afford to get it mounted wasn't even blood on it. and it wieghed in at 13.5 pounds i have a picture i will have to post of it when i shot it.


----------



## Rick Acker

One more for ya...I'm a huge fan of Pintails...Someday, I hope to make it to Cali, Texas or Mexico for one of these. Here's one I did for a friend of mine in Minneapolis!


----------



## Madison

Nice work Rick!! DBsaid you do some really nice work and he was right..

Keep em coming, I need some new ideas for mounts as I will be bringing in a few soon...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

For those who haven't seen this, the latest to the collection last year.

[siteimg]1742[/siteimg]


----------



## bratlabs

Thats a good looking mount. Damn I like those Redheads.


----------



## Rick Acker

Since you guys seem to like Pintails like myself...Here's some more for you!


----------



## Rick Acker

And one more for you...Tough to see on this one, but the sprig is like 7 inches long. True story, when I was taking pictures of this bird at a slough by my house, the land owner came racing up in his truck and started yelling at me. He thought I had a gun and I was going to shoot it. He felt a little foolish when he relialized it was a mount! On the flip side, I guess I did an okay job, because he thought it was real.


----------



## sotaman

very very nice work.. Man I love that dead mount.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Excellent taxidermy fella's. 4curl, That is sweet, I'm always looking for something different to have done, I wanna get some old grey barn boards from an old farm in nodak and get a wood duck house mount done with the drake standing on top of the house peeking down at the hens head sticking out of the hole in the house. I have enough standing woodies but not one like that. I like that hanging mount, I'm sort of ticked at myself for not getting my first triple on mallards in Nodak last year done that way. :-? Those pintail are awesome, got a drake this year but not that colorfull in the head, so I held off for that one that's still out there. Someday. I don't pheasant hunt but I love that cock fight idea, nice work done.
Thanks for posting them guys
:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

[siteimg]3320[/siteimg]

I shot this buck and a doe with one shot in MN. My muzzleloader buck that I shot this year in ND will also be mounted this year...

[siteimg]3321[/siteimg]

Large ND rooster with a nice tail.

[siteimg]3335[/siteimg]

Pair of Mallards

[siteimg]3336[/siteimg]

Wall of Mallards - Still adding to the collection!

[siteimg]3337[/siteimg]

Bills


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Mallets.

[siteimg]485[/siteimg]


----------



## WingedShooter7

dang those are nice mounts i like that woodie though


----------



## Turner

Wow, very nice mounts guys. I have always been a huge fan of Wood Duck and Pintail mounts. Very nice work Rick. Maybe have you do a pheasant for me next year.


----------



## tumblebuck

2004 Montana archery elk....

[siteimg]3454[/siteimg]


----------



## Pafox

10 point and 11 point taken in archery seasons and a red fox caught during trapping season

[siteimg]3467[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3466[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3468[/siteimg]


----------



## Deermeister

My favorite mount has to be my 2003 Archery buck.

[siteimg]3608[/siteimg]


----------



## Rick Acker

Awesome Buck! I've got some birds to finish up this weekend and I will post up!


----------



## bigpaws

Rich, You do amazing work!

THey are all beautiful mounts Guys! :beer:


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Deermeister that is a very nice early season mount. Very clean looking!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Largemouth reproduction








[/url]


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy




----------



## bigpaws

Beatuiful work! I'm almost on the prowql for a taxidermist and I'm currently looking for pheasnt mount pictures to displlay on my website under the Recipe section. Those interested should PM me! Thanks a much! :beer:


----------



## ac700wildcat

Ok here a ? Shot my buck last year on opening weekend of the rifle season. Got it to the guy that is mounting it for me on the monday after the first weekend. Talked to him in december when he called me to make sure exactly the mount i wanted. At that time he told me all the measuring was done and it was skinned and all that stuff. On that same phone call i asked when to expect my mount and was told i'd have it in the spring. Spring came and went so i called the guy and he said he had been very busy and i would have my mount soon. Well its deer season again and i haven't seen anything along with everyone that i know that took deer to him. Probably around five or six people i know have deer with him shoulder mounts and a few european mounts. I have heard there have been some medical problems in his family and can understand that slows things down, but shouldn't i have the mount by now or shouldn't at least someone have gotten one back by now? If i call and ask him about it and don't get much of an answer am i wrong to ask to get what has been done and take it elsewhere??? Will another taxidermist accept a half done mount? if its even that far. Any advice???


----------



## Rick Acker

You are certainly not wrong for feeling upset! I'm guessing, most guys would not want to take a 1/2 done deer...Lot's of variables come into play...I know I would NOT except a 1/2 done bird...
Call him one more time and tell him that you would like an EXACT date on the completion of your mount. If he can't do that, than ask him for your money back. I'm willing to bet he will put you at the top of the pile after that...Good luck!

Rick


----------



## ac700wildcat

he hasn't gotten any money from me yet i was to pay him when it was completed so what he has done has been at his cost but you would figure he would want to re-coop that cost sometime soon i will call him and see what he says


----------



## duckslayer

deleted


----------



## ac700wildcat

As I told you in the PM duckslayer i couldn't think of the name of the guy that has my head at the time i wrote you back. Why do you say i don't sound too convincing??? That just doesn't make sense, why would i come on here and lie about someone having my head for a year?? As for taking a head to be mounted to someone i don't know, i'm sure it happens all the time because there just aren't many taxedermists out there for people to know personally especially if they were like me when i went to get my mount done because i had never had any work done before. Its hard to find a good taxedermist that even has time to take your mount so you have to shop around for one. Most taxedermists only take a certain amount of deer heads to do every year so they don't get swamped.


----------



## stevend

got to admit iam a sucker for bird mounts. all of the pics were awesome, some of the best yet on this forum. got some ideas for mallard mounts now, thanks alot. especially liked the roosters fighting, totally amazing.


----------

